
Show HN: Covid-19 Alert – Explore coronavirus cases around the world - pdsouza
https://covid19.mirailabs.io/
======
pdsouza
Hi HN,

I built (yet another) app to explore coronavirus cases.

Last March, when the virus craziness was exploding, I had built mobile apps
with the same functionality, but both Apple and Google refused to accept my
app unless it was backed by an official medical or government org. (Google
even gave my developer account a strike...jeez). So I turned around and
converted it into a web app.

If you're interested, the API that powers the app is available publicly [0].
Time series data is also available, which I plan to add to the app soon.

If you get a chance to check it out I would appreciate any feedback. Thanks
for stopping by!

[0]:
[https://github.com/mirailabs/covid-19](https://github.com/mirailabs/covid-19)

